# Can't stand people



## fading (Nov 12, 2010)

I think due to being alone for a long time, I've lost tolerance for other people. I find myself becoming highly irritable and upset by people, when they just talk normally I find their voices annoying. I want people around, but a lot of the time I can't stand them. I don't know why this is. I come across as an angry and irritable person a lot of the time.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

fading said:


> I think due to being alone for a long time, I've lost tolerance for other people. I find myself becoming highly irritable and upset by people, when they are just talking normally I find their voices annoying. I want people around, but a lot of the time I can't stand them. I don't know why this is. I come across as an angry and irritable person a lot of the time.


i know what you mean, i dont care about people's voices though but after a while of talking to them they irritate the sh** outta me so i tend to avoid them.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:agree

I agree with what you wrote , I often have the same thoughts about people. I think they are all "bad" - when I should realize , they aren't all bad! .. Sometimes it takes a bit ... I think its part of SA . ..


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

NES said:


> :agree
> 
> I agree with what you wrote , I often have the same thoughts about people. I think they are all "bad" - when I should realize , they aren't all bad! .. Sometimes it takes a bit ... I think its part of SA . ..


they arent bad but they can get boring as f*** if you constantly talk to them.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

I get that till this day but it used to _be worse_. I just learned to take it, that's all you can do is it not? The more you take it, the less you will care. It is inevitable so why even come here and speak about it.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> I get that till this day but it used to _be worse_. I just learned to take it, that's all you can do is it not? The more you take it, the less you will care. It is inevitable so why even come here and speak about it.


you can always get a UZI and shoot everybody.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Pialicious88 said:


> you can always get a UZI and shoot everybody.


Now that would be socially retarded, retarded in general actually.

You kill by the sword, you shall perish by the sword.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> Now that would be socially retarded


shame i can only fantasize about it.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes people piss me the **** off


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

wow u guys..i think ur forgeting that we all are peopleO_O.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Pialicious88 said:


> shame i can only fantasize about it.


Even your fantasy will manifest one day, maybe not into the actual fantasy you imagined, but the message will be clear. Then, you will know the shame in which you embellish.

xoxo


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Join the club! I'm largely the same when it comes to people, though it's mainly people my own age I don't get along with. I find that older people(at least some of them) are far more mature, knowledgeable, and tolerant of my shortcomings, for the most part at least. I knew someone who was only a couple years only then I was and I hated being around him. It seemed like he was constantly insulting me because I was a little awkward.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

YES! Wonderful Misanthropy! I can relate! I hate people, but I hate being alone. I don't hate humanity so much, it is that I hate society. Older people are so much more interesting and have so much knowledge to bestow. Younger ones are so full of superficial bull**** that doesn't matter to me. I also fantasize a lot lol spend the majority of my time in my head to cope with their mediocrity. Anyone else notice most of their eyes are kinda dimmed out and glazed over? I don't look into peoples eyes much but when I take a glance, they're like mindless zombies.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

fading said:


> I think due to being alone for a long time, I've lost tolerance for other people. I find myself becoming highly irritable and upset by people, when they just talk normally I find their voices annoying. I want people around, but a lot of the time I can't stand them. I don't know why this is. I come across as an angry and irritable person a lot of the time.


I know what you mean. I feel the same way. It's very easy to get annoyed by people. Although most people I think are well-mannered and behave normally, the people I tend to remember during an average day are the loud-mouthed obnoxious a-holes. I'd like to always be able to "look on the bright side of life", but having SA makes it hard and encountering douchebags makes it damn near impossible.


----------



## Silvana I (Jul 17, 2011)

You all don't hate other people. It sounds like you "hate" yourself and are projecting it onto other people....don't you notice that when you feel good you tend to gravitiate towards others?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I only seem to get this with people I am close too... people I know less well don't annoy me as much.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Zyriel said:


> Anyone else notice most of their eyes are kinda dimmed out and glazed over? I don't look into peoples eyes much but when I take a glance, they're like mindless zombies.


I've perceived for years now that people look unaware (the dimmed out eyes) and their actions are frequently consistent with this.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yea I feel this way to, some days I hate people and could care less if I have friends and other days I'm fine and want friends and wish I could hang out with someone.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I have good days and bad days. I spend a lot of time alone, the only days I see people are Sunday, and when I go upstairs to eat. I sometimes can't stand being around people, and sometimes I really feel like being around people. I enjoy being alone a lot, it's not something I hate so I hate being interrupted by people a LOT! It totally gets on my nerves.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Cole87 said:


> Yea I feel this way to, some days I hate people and could care less if I have friends and other days I'm fine and want friends and wish I could hang out with someone.


I'm pretty much the same


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

People tire the hell out of me yet i also feel depressed being alone, it doesn't make sense. I think it's because being with people is too demanding, you know having to think of stuff to talk about. 

I find that when i am with someone i can't wait to escape and be alone.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

gaz said:


> People tire the hell out of me yet i also feel depressed being alone, it doesn't make sense. I think it's because being with people is too demanding, you know having to think of stuff to talk about.
> 
> I find that when i am with someone i can't wait to escape and be alone.


I do the same thing.


----------



## jadeyXx13 (Aug 3, 2011)

i actually love people however screaming..crowds makes me feel completly out of place


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with gaz. 

And I agree with Zyriel who said about peoples' eyes being glazed over. Sometimes, when I'm with people I get annoyed by their brutishness. 

"They can sit at their ease and gape at the play......They live as we all should live, undisturbed, indifferent, and without disquiet."


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

gaz said:


> People tire the hell out of me yet i also feel depressed being alone, it doesn't make sense. I think it's because being with people is too demanding, you know having to think of stuff to talk about.
> 
> I find that when i am with someone i can't wait to escape and be alone.


If you bond with someone long enough, conversation becomes something instinctual and naturally flowing. For most people on this site, talking is a calculated, arduous process because, due to the shyness that makes talking difficult in the first place, the bonding never lasts long enough.

I hate the second form of talking, not the first one. No one hates the first one, and I think it's important to understand that.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> If you bond with someone long enough, conversation becomes something instinctual and naturally flowing. For most people on this site, talking is a calculated, arduous process because, due to the shyness that makes talking difficult in the first place, the bonding never lasts long enough.
> 
> I hate the second form of talking, not the first one. No one hates the first one, and I think it's important to understand that.


Yeah that's right. I've had a few friends over the years that I became close to and I very much enjoyed being around them, and I didn't even feel uncomfortable just sitting in silence with them watching the T.V; quite the opposite in fact, I felt happy.

BUT, people like this may possibly be few and far between, and as you say, when you do find them you first have to overcome the second form of talking


----------



## Dandaman86 (Mar 9, 2013)

*I can't stand people*

I find myself getting mad at people because I feel that they are more stupid than they should be. Maybe it's all apart of the elites plan Divide and Conquer. Dumb them down so we intelligent folk won't offer help to those dummies. Idk


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

fading said:


> I think due to being alone for a long time, I've lost tolerance for other people. I find myself becoming highly irritable and upset by people, when they just talk normally I find their voices annoying. I want people around, but a lot of the time I can't stand them. I don't know why this is. I come across as an angry and irritable person a lot of the time.


*Having A Negative View Of Certain Aspects Of Socializing*

One barrier that gets in the way of some people's social success is that they don't have the warmest opinions on certain aspects of socializing.
*Negative Attitude Towards Others*

When You Feel Like You Just Don't Like People
Is Thinking You're Better Than Other People Holding You Back?
Other People Often Aren't As Shallow As They Seem


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I tune out all the the people sounds at work with music. It's a huge improvement!



Chris16 said:


> If you bond with someone long enough, conversation becomes something instinctual and naturally flowing. For most people on this site, talking is a calculated, arduous process because, due to the shyness that makes talking difficult in the first place, the bonding never lasts long enough.
> 
> I hate the second form of talking, not the first one. No one hates the first one, and I think it's important to understand that.


Great post.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

same, but most people are selfish *******s so thats why


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel uncomfortable around them.


----------



## empireness (Mar 1, 2013)

Duddde I know. 
I didn't wanna go for my friend's 21st dinner party because i hate to interact for that long. Even though i've known them for 6/7 years now, its only recently that i feel awkward and have nothing to talk to them about. I just lost touch with them, maybe because i've been alone too long too, and can't be bothered with people and the things they talk about..


----------



## Energyman (Aug 22, 2013)

*People*

Actually I feel in my company most of the time great. Always find entertainment, but when I am more then 1 day with people I go infuriated...

Most of them are shallow minded, untrue and egocentric super stars... I hate people...

And you people here who hate other people sims to be ok... Maybe we could become friends


----------



## Cosmox (Aug 8, 2014)

*Google brought me here!*

Hey guys, this post is really old, HI-KNOW, okay? But I am sitting here googling.. because I am super bored, and I am super bored because I am sitting at home, with no friends, and basically no social life whatsoever. i do have friends, but now I am just tolerating them... and kinda keeping them around to just have someone. I've read through a lot of your posts, and relate. I have come to a conclusion, we're enlightened, we're old souls... believe it or not, it's true/ We know more than most people, which is why one of you mentioned when staring into the eyes of "sheeple" you notice they look like zombies, it's true they are. Programmed by television, media, news, to scare the wits out of them, and bible thumping them. NO offense to anyone, please. Just trying to make a quick point here. WE are enlightened, and small talk and this and that doesn't cut it anymore, but the social anxiety comes from the way the "sheeple" react to us... we think we're weird, cuz they look at us like we're weird and it makes us think "am I weird, I must be acting weirdly" so we avoid eye contact... but no, it's the energy inside of us created by the enlightened state that we radiate so brightly, more than the average person, which is why people out there are either fascinated, in awe, or just completely reject us and ridicule us because we are different and they feel threatened by something they don't understand (which is what the news programs them to do)

One love.


----------

